# Please take off your shoes!



## Snezhni

Hello there,

Please write for me "Please take off your shoes!" in Hebrew.

Thanks!


----------



## talmid

200809     0130

Hi!

My suggestion would be:

אנא להוריד את נעליכם  עוד לפני כניסתכם לתוך הבית
אנו מעריכים את שתוף פעולותכם


----------



## Snezhni

Thanks


----------



## origumi

There are words especially for this:

של נעליך
חלוץ נעליך

I'd prefer the latter.


----------



## amikama

origumi said:


> של נעליך
> חלוץ נעליך


*של נעליך* is Biblical. *חלוץ נעליך* is in Modern Hebrew, but sounds quite formal, of high register.


----------



## Zuze

I think the best translation would be:
נא לחלוץ נעליים.
You can Google it and see it is quite common.


----------



## origumi

amikama said:


> *חלוץ נעליך* is in Modern Hebrew


וְנִגְּשָׁה יְבִמְתּוֹ אֵלָיו לְעֵינֵי הַזְּקֵנִים וְ*חָלְצָה נַעֲלוֹ* מֵעַל רַגְלוֹ, וְיָרְקָה בְּפָנָיו

Deuteronomy 25:9-10.


----------



## Flaminius

How is חלוץ pronounced?  /ḥaluṣ/ or /ḥaloṣ/?


----------



## origumi

Flaminius said:


> How is חלוץ pronounced? /ḥaluṣ/ or /ḥaloṣ/?


/ḥaluṣ/ - beynoni pa`ul = "one whose shoe was taken off", as in וְנִקְרָא שְׁמוֹ בְּיִשְׂרָאֵל בֵּית חֲלוּץ הַנָּעַל (ibid.)
/ḥaloṣ/ - either imperative masculine singular = "take off your shoe!", or infinitive absolute = "taking off the shoe".

The form mentioned earlier in the thread is the imperative masculine singular.

Beware of mixing it with /ḥaluṣ/ = pioneer.


----------



## Flaminius

תודה לך, אוריג.


----------



## talmid

260809   0334

Hi!

Could someone let me know how this infinitive is pronounced, please

Is it  lakhlotz ?

&, how is it conjugated, please

Thank you


----------



## origumi

lakhlotz / lakhalotz.

חלץ is a normal binyan paal root with attention because it starts with ח.


----------



## just a normal guy

talmid said:


> 200809 0130
> 
> Hi!
> 
> My suggestion would be:
> 
> אנא להוריד את נעליכם עוד לפני כניסתכם לתוך הבית
> אנו מעריכים את שתוף פעולותכם


 
I must confess that this sounds abit odd for me


----------



## Maayan

just a normal guy said:


> I must confess that this sounds abit odd for me


 
It's kinda cute, like the door in Douglas Adams' "Guide to the Galaxy" that thanks everyone for using it, the doormat could say it


----------

